# Picking a Warhammer Army



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been playing Warhammer 40k for a few years and i recently decided to try my hand at Warhammer. I don't know anything about Warhammer armies so I was wondering if you guys could help me pick one that would be good for a Warhammer beginner. I play Chaos Space Marines and Blood Angels in 40k, and I was thinking High Elves or Dark Elves for Warhammer.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Mal


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

High ELves are a very beginner friendly army. DE are probably a much stronger army in the hands of a novice, but need a little better co-operation of your army to really shine. Both are excellent starter armies and would do you well.

HE- for a 2k list you are probably looking at an archmage, BSB, Caradryan, minmum core (normally lothern sea guard or mebbe spearmen), an eagle or 2 and all the rest of your points on special infantry: white lions, swordmasters or phoenix guard.

DE- I don't know quite so much about DE, but a supreme sorceress and BSB with pendent of khaleth, unit of 20 black guard with ring of hotek (if not near the sorceress) and 2 hydras would give you an evil base to the army... then add in core that fits your style and a few extra units and you'll be good to go.

Either way, once you know what you want to do I would throw up a list and get opinions from people who use that army commonly (I fight DE a lot but don't have any, and am selling my HE gradually since I find them no fun to use). But if there is a unit you like the look of (aethetics, rules or feel/fluff) then use it: its far better to know and love your army then to have a perfect list.


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

When you say High Elves and Dark Elves, I assume you mean Skaven 

I suppose it's up to you whether you want to be the bad guy or the good guy!


----------

